
His Master's Voice: Scruton on Wagner - tintinnabula
http://standpointmag.co.uk/node/6596/full
======
cafard
Interesting, thanks. I've read some Nietzche and some Shaw on Wagner; I don't
know whether I'll get around to Scruton or not.

